# AMMO Brute soap and Mud tire gel review



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Awhile ago I had ordered some of my first AMMO NYC products. Since I had some sunshine and above freezing temperatures, I thought to give them a go.
I grabbed these for a couple reasons-

1. I had heard good reviews about AMMO products, particularly the tire dressing
2. I really liked the idea of a dedicated wheel soap, and wonder why no one had thought of it earlier.

*Here we go:*


First up is the *Brute Wheel Soap*
I added some in my wheel bucket- to give you an idea-


I must note that due to the time of year and temperature, I may have given the soap a little help- I went inside and filled up with warm water 
It was very sudsy, more than I had expected it to be :thumb: it also had a very fresh, minty scent to it, making it pleasant to use.



Armed with a small and medium wheel Woolie and black wash mitt, we are ready

*The Dirty wheels-* (all wheels received a pre-wash with PW and Citrus Power )







*Scrub a Dub Dub*
The Brute really worked up to a nice, rich lather as I agitated with the woollies. It was then I could tell the difference between this and a regular car shampoo!


*Finished shots*





Next up is *Mud Tire Gel*


I really like this nice little touch- plastic safety seal under the cap


The consistency was very nice and creamy almost, but not loose, meaty or streaky. It felt like great stuff, just putting it on the applicator. - I was expecting thick jelly gel, not the case!
It had a very pleasant cherry smell to it as well :thumb:


*On the tires....*
It spread nicely, the tires seemed to love it, gobbling it up. I used about 2-3 times what was shown on the applicator per tire. It left a very classy finish- not too wet or glossy, but a deep rich matte black.





*A little something extra* 
After the Mud, the wheel wells looked thirsty, so I broke out the Bare Bones.


Thought I would do a before/after for those who think it doesn't really make a difference.- just sprayed and walked away :thumb:

*Before*


*After*


All in all, I really enjoyed using these products. I was impressed with both AMMO products and can say I will definitely keep the wheel soap stocked in my arsenal. The tire gel looked and felt great, but we will see if it lasts, considering its price tag! I started with these wheel products to see what AMMO NYC was all about. I started with a cost friendly pair, and am happy I tried. I will look into other products with their line, as I was impressed with the quality of these products:thumb:

Thanks for looking


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good review. The wheel soap sounds very good. I have just got bare bones,just need some good weather to try it out.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. Ammo products come across as quite unique.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Thanks for sharing this. Ammo products come across as quite unique.


Yes, I thought I would share, as I've seen Larry's videos on DW, but not much about his products :thumb:


----------

